# Skyline crash yesterday



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Mike Jacoubowsky of Chain Reaction Bikes was riding up on Skyline Blvd yesterday and captured this video of a car crash. You won't see the actual crash, but just before and the result as they ride up on it.






Mike's blog entry here.

Sobering. I used to be too afraid to ride on Skyline but have got used to it (I worry more about deer than cars these days). This is a good reminder that it's no safer than any other road.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

wow, wow, wow!

I will be installing cameras on my road bikes. It just makes sense.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Holy crap, that car was going fast. I'm glad that the driver didn't take out anybody else. Darwin at work?


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

after my first ride after last week, my bones ached when big trucks went by me today. 

I refuse to ride skyline on the weekends, during the week, you can get lucky every once in a while and make it from Skeggs to 84 without a car passing you. 

It really annoys me that there is a crack down on bicycles going through stop signs and I have been wondering for over a year when there would be crack down only skyline. This is not the first guy up there going this fast.

And I should add, its almost not even a question we should be recording everything as we go through life. The capability is there and what is the most amazing part is that as more and more idiots show up on the internet it does not slow down the instances. What happened to people not wanting to look like idiots?


----------



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

That's crazy! Glad the driver seen you guys being that the road was dark and shady. For a second i thought you were referring to Skyline Blvd in the Oakland hills being that i seen a rider in the same jersey the other day.


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

heythorp said:


> ... It really annoys me that there is a crack down on bicycles going through stop signs and I have been wondering for over a year when there would be crack down only skyline. This is not the first guy up there going this fast. ...


Add to that Canada Road. In terms of potential danger, the people topping out their cars on Skyline and Canada have to be more of a threat to public safety, but I suppose it's easier to ticket a guy on a bike. 

Not that I condone cyclists who run stop signs or red lights, I really think we need to correct those errors in our "culture." But the greater risk to the public is obviously high speed drivers.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

What an IDIOT!!! I dont feel sorry for him one little bit. Yes, I know I am heartless - I have been told that numerous times before. What if you guys were coming the other way and he nailed all of you!! At that speed its OVER for anything he hits.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Mike captured another incident - this time descending 84 into Woodside, a car had crossed to turn into a driveway taking out a cyclist. Something else to watch for on this very fast and fun descent..


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

This has almost happened to me more times than I can count in my car, nevermind bicycle! I dont understand why these people cant just STOP and make sure there is no oncoming traffic? Remember, about 30 yards down there is another driveway which is even MORE dangerous. Some stupid woman in an expensive Mercedes has almost taken me out numerous times causing me to skid to a stop. I am seriously worried about ending up like this poor guy.

Was this guy ok?


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

I was climbing Sunset Ln (short steep climb from my house to Grizzly Peak) and at the very top a car just flies without stopping at the stop sign, turns into Sunset right at me! I see old woman who is looking backwards! I was lucky to jump aside, otherwise....


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

ratpick said:


> Mike captured another incident - this time descending 84 into Woodside, a car had crossed to turn into a driveway taking out a cyclist. Something else to watch for on this very fast and fun descent..


Not worth the fun descent imo. Is the rider ok?


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

terrain said:


> Not worth the fun descent imo. Is the rider ok?


No serious injuries but the bike was damaged. 

One more thing to watch out for on this (and other descents) - it's not something I would normally be looking for.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

ShaneW said:


> Was this guy ok?


I was on that ride (and the earlier one too).

Ratpick, were you on the ride?


Both riders who went down were ok. One had a skinned knee but both were able to continue the ride. We got the car license and the drivers' name. She was very apologetic and on the verge of tears.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

ericm979 said:


> I was on that ride (and the earlier one too).
> 
> Ratpick, were you on the ride?


No.. I wish I could ride with you guys. Just subscribed to Mike's youtube channel


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

ericm979 said:


> I was on that ride (and the earlier one too).
> 
> Ratpick, were you on the ride?
> 
> ...


Well - I am sure she didnt do it intentionally but the problem is that this is a spot where drivers NEED to stop and take a good look before pulling into the driveway/road on the other side. This is absolutely the most dangerous turn on 84. As I said, I drive up and down that hill every day and I have seen more accidents there than anywhere else on the mountain. Glad everyone was ok!


----------



## sparkyJay (Mar 3, 2011)

The problem is that many drivers today do not stop at stop signs. You see it every day. They only plan to stop IF they see another car. And if they don't see anyone......well we see that too often as well.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

*Drivers fixate*

on what they need to do (get to work, pick up the kids, etc), Versus being aware of the current situation, and that's noticing these skinny-looking guys riding on a two-wheeled contraption.

When I see a driver about to cross my path either from oncoming traffic hooking a left in front of me, or a car pulling from the right, I always assume they don't see me. This can be tough especially when you're going fast on a downhill since we know bikes are not made for abrupt speed changes, i.e., 40mph to 0mph in 5 seconds.

To help compensate for this, meaning the combination of zombie drivers who drive with tunnel vision or plain-old reckless drivers, combined with the physical stopping limitations of a bicycle, I always have two things on: my front and rear lights, even during a day ride. I would say most of the time (not all the time), I observe motorists actually sit up and notice of the flashing lights, and either stop, slow down, or just get reminded to drive cautiously, like gosh, it's not just cars out there.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

sparkyJay said:


> The problem is that many drivers today do not stop at stop signs. You see it every day. They only plan to stop IF they see another car. And if they don't see anyone......well we see that too often as well.


This is absolutely true. Just observe "any" intersections such as Alpine Road/Hwy 280. Very few cars come to a full stop, unless there is cross traffic. Drivers forget that they must look out for cyclists, pedestrian and other individuals that use the intersection, not only cars.

Just today, I came to a full stop at Sandhill & Alpine. Was turning right on Alpine Road from Sand Hill and had a red traffic light. A jerk in a Titanium Silver BMW 335i, yelled at me for having the audacity to obey the vehicular code. I noticed looking back that he didn't even bother to come to a full stop. Mike J.'s camera setup is starting to look awfully ubiquitous on all bike rides.

C.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

CHL said:


> This is absolutely true. Just observe "any" intersections such as Alpine Road/Hwy 280. Very few cars come to a full stop, unless there is cross traffic.


I was stopped at the (westbound) stop sign on Alpine near the 280 ramps yesterday, in the rain, when a driver blew right through the sign. Fortunately the driver facing us waiting to turn left to get on to 280 northbound saw what was happening, but it was a good reminder and the start of a long ride in the rain . . . .


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

sparkyJay said:


> The problem is that many drivers today do not stop at stop signs.


That is true. 

However that was not the problem in this case. There's no stop sign or stop light on the section of 84 where this incident occurred. The driver just did not look far enough up the road to see us coming down.


----------

